# My Family Car Stickers



## Bribie G (24/1/11)

Am I abnormal in wanting to jump out of my car and smash in the back windows of the wankers who display these stickers?





Please explain what the point is?

I am a robot living in Robot Lakes and I am a superior citizen because I have a dick which I have used to create offspring (probably the dogs and cats as well) and I am displaying this information on the back of my car to tell you that you are a small brown stain if you are not also the head patriarch of a clan.

dickheads
losers

</rant>

robots

B)


----------



## philw (24/1/11)

lol wow 


never seen them before


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/11)

Bribie.... I feel your pain...


----------



## Cocko (24/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Am I abnormal in wanting to jump out of my car and smash in the back windows of the wankers who display these stickers?
> 
> View attachment 43575



Is that your new Ozito in your hand Bribie?  

But seriously, No, you are not abnormal - stop wanting and do! Smash those windows! yeah!..

Oh dear.. did I go to far  

Should we kick open the 'Baby on board' sign argument?


----------



## The Pope (24/1/11)




----------



## MitchDudarko (24/1/11)

What's so bad about a bloke being proud of his family? Car sticker is a bit obnoxious now that I think about it...


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/11)

Start looking at rear windows as you drive and you will soon see them. Feel the rage.


----------



## argon (24/1/11)

Here's mine


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/11)

argon said:


> Here's mine


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## schooey (24/1/11)

The bogans had to stick something on the back window of their Hyundai when the supply of Frangipani stickers ran out...

Must. Have. Tramp. Stamp! Even on car...


----------



## raven19 (24/1/11)

Not sure I would want perfect stranger to know how many people were in my immediate family... could be seen as a security risk in some respects...


----------



## barls (24/1/11)

schooey said:


> The bogans had to stick something on the back window of their Hyundai when the supply of Frangipani stickers ran out...
> 
> Must. Have. Tramp. Stamp! Even on car...


now they use the southern cross. so unfortunate


----------



## kevo (24/1/11)

They're invented for people who are too lazy to look through the glass to see your family.


----------



## Cocko (24/1/11)

argon said:


> Here's mine




Still laughing... absolute gold!


----------



## InCider (24/1/11)

I don't get the 'G-UNIT' stickers.... wouldn't 'A-UNIT' be better?


----------



## MarkBastard (25/1/11)

100% agree Bribie.

I was thinking about some logical explanation, and then I thought maybe young kids begged their mum to get them and put them on the car, and I thought kids don't know better so fair enough I guess. But then I started seeing ones that were just two adults + pets and I thought WTF. Then I saw one and it was one person and like 7 pets! So obviously it's a fad that adults think is good.

I just don't get it.

Good to see some decent parody versions are popping up.


----------



## komodo (25/1/11)

Yeah I dont get them at all. 
Also dont get the G-unit stickers - I think they are to help us spot douche bags.

I actually thought those frangapani stickers were a brand like Roxy or something for a while. Then I realised that it was just more douche bags


----------



## petesbrew (25/1/11)

schooey said:


> The bogans had to stick something on the back window of their Hyundai when the supply of Frangipani stickers ran out...
> 
> Must. Have. Tramp. Stamp! Even on car...


Stole the words out of my keyboard. :lol:


----------



## argon (25/1/11)

There was an episode of Dexter from a couple of seasons back where the Trinity Killer (John Lithgow) looks on the back of a car with these stickers, including the names of all the family, then goes and abducts one of the kids. Seems as though the writers/producers of the show seem to hate these stickers too.

I'll not be putting any stickers on my car thankyou very much. 

I love walking round the neighbourhood seeing that their car shows that residents have 2 kids, and 2 dogs... "oh cool i'll remember to bring a steak for the dogs when i rob the place and take your kids!!"


----------



## Cube (25/1/11)

I don't mind the family stickers so much. Well, except from holding back and shouting at the drivers with a million kid stickers 'keep ya bloody pants on mate'.

The ones that make me puke are the uber retarded ones along the lines of "Justify Your Existence" and so on. Gods sake, how about trying to justify your homey clothes, bogan bitches and wearing your clothes right.


----------



## MarkBastard (25/1/11)

what do those justify your existence ones mean? Are they a clothing label or something? Or is it some form of shorthand bogan philosophy? Deep!


----------



## shmick (25/1/11)

UNDECIDED = NFI


----------



## Dave70 (25/1/11)

In regard to this hate crime inducing practice of window stickery, I have three words for you.

_fran-gipi-ani._

Then two words.

_Crazy Bitch._


----------



## petesbrew (25/1/11)

the cheeky kid pissing on the holden/ford logo.
the jack daniels/jim beam stickers

one question is the bnb ute culture tragics who emblazen their WHOLE Kingswood utes with the RM Williams or Carlton Draught logos. Do they get paid for that or are they actual promo cars?


----------



## philw (25/1/11)

petesbrew said:


> the cheeky kid pissing on the holden/ford logo.


like these ones  ( not on my car yet, will be when I get a HiLux ) 









> one question is the bnb ute culture tragics who emblazen their WHOLE Kingswood utes with the RM Williams or Carlton Draught logos. Do they get paid for that or are they actual promo cars?



nope same for the Bundy stickers and light-force ones, they just like to have them on them, have seen some cool Utes about the place


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/1/11)

I had a factory DUCATI tank sticker at the top of the rear windscreen, nice and subtle to let others know..  


And yes, I do have one..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/1/11)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-Unit

I bet half these young blokes have never listened to them...



I also dont get this whole jap ute craze with the lowered suspension, and standard steel rims... loosers :lol:


----------



## newguy (25/1/11)

I don't like the family stickers either, for the reasons others have mentioned. But the ones that really drive me crazy are the weirdos who cover every last square cm of the ass end of their car with bumper stickers. They're always 'activist' related and the driver is nearly always a middle aged woman who doesn't shave her armpits (or moustache) or an "Einstein"-haired middle aged man who always wears sandals...even in winter. If you're unlucky enough to be stuck behind one, if the cloud of burning oil doesn't suffocate you, the cat fur wafting from the window definitely will.

Whenever I see one of these rolling billboards for the unbalanced, I always mentally translate the messages as "POLICE: Pull me over, easy drug bust!"


----------



## Pollux (25/1/11)

lol newguy, sounds like my in-laws and their car.......

Our car has only two stickers, one from the dealership that I just can't be arsed removing and one from Industrial Strength Australia......


----------



## MarkBastard (25/1/11)

purple barinas with MAGIC HAPPENS stickers and some thing like "BITCH ON WHEELS" and it's some fugly frumpy little 'wicker' mutt driving


----------



## barls (25/1/11)

so then this one really isnt appropriate then


----------



## WarmBeer (25/1/11)




----------



## goomboogo (25/1/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-Unit
> 
> I bet half these young blokes have never listened to them...



You say that like it's a bad thing. I feel sorry for the half who have listened to them.


----------



## The Pope (25/1/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-Unit
> 
> I bet half these young blokes have never listened to them...




Those Unit stickers are to represent motorcross wear (Unit - riders alliance), the same as Fox or Alpine star etc. 
It's not the G-Unit / 50 cent band, the symbol is actually a star not the letter G...


----------



## Brewjohno (25/1/11)

Can't help but think its a form of window shopping for paedophiles.

O'h look there's a single mother with 3 kids and a cat......


----------



## InCider (25/1/11)

The good old days... :blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/1/11)

He da man


----------



## Cocko (25/1/11)

barls said:


> so then this one really isnt appropriate then




Is that your car? What model/make is it? I am thinking VW but cant be sure...


----------



## barls (25/1/11)

Cocko said:


> Is that your car? What model/make is it? I am thinking VW but cant be sure...


my daily driver, 1972 15th million sbug with a 2L kombi motor.
heres the build thread.
http://forums.aussieveedubbers.com/viewtopic.php?tid=25214


----------



## Bubba Q (25/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> what do those justify your existence ones mean? Are they a clothing label or something? Or is it some form of shorthand bogan philosophy? Deep!


----------



## Maxt (25/1/11)

Bribie I also hate those wankerish family stickers. My wife and I have talked about the variations (lesbian couples with dildo etc). And waht a bunch of sheep to go and buy them just to be like 'everyone else'. Most likely to be seen on pretend 4 wheel drives (rav4, subaru etc).

I also have a pet hate for the dickhead B&S, I am 'Oz as', country ute stickers. My (least) favourite being the DILLIGAF


----------



## yardy (25/1/11)

i've never come across these terrible stickers and i'm not that highly strung that i'd allow one to piss me off, you city folk sure are highly strung


----------



## Cube (26/1/11)

Bubba Q said:


>




Like you I am fond of that episode. But alas, no. It is just young 'wanksville' wanna be stuff. We were all there once. Every generation has an extra special 'wankyness' to it. Suck to be so wanky nowdays LOL.


----------



## Brewjohno (26/1/11)

I once saw a car that had a sticker right across the top of the rear window. When I got closer it said "Big White Sticker".


----------



## Housecat (26/1/11)

I'm not a fan of stickers on a car. 
I only have two stickers, my rego sticker and my next service due sticker, and they're only there cos I'll forget to do one of them otherwise!

HC


----------



## RdeVjun (26/1/11)

Hearing your pain Bribie, we had a discussion in the office just yesterday about this very topic, general consensus was in line with what you're thinking. Apparently we're not alone, someone mentioned there's variants with a witch, various family members hanging from a hangman's noose, RIP Fido with a cross on a grave, etc, you get the picture. Some cracking alternatives above!


Maxt said:


> I also have a pet hate for the dickhead B&S, I am 'Oz as', country ute stickers. My (least) favourite being the DILLIGAF


With you there Max, the owners of said chariots must be getting paid a fortune to have those ads placed, they'd be just raking it in if they're paid by the unit area. ... Oh, what's that you say- no, they actually have to pay for the privilege of sporting a firm's advertisements? Wow, the clever marketer who came up with that idea is probably still raking it in then, the bastard. Same goes for football jerseys and other merchandise, I still can't fathom why folks line up and actually pay loads of dough for advertising, shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## jasonharley (26/1/11)

Maxt said:


> Bribie I also hate those wankerish family stickers. My wife and I have talked about the variations (lesbian couples with dildo etc). And waht a bunch of sheep to go and buy them just to be like 'everyone else'. Most likely to be seen on pretend 4 wheel drives (rav4, subaru etc).
> 
> I also have a pet hate for the dickhead B&S, I am 'Oz as', country ute stickers. My (least) favourite being the DILLIGAF




Yeah I seen something similiar in West End last week with a mummy and daddy ... the daddy has an oversized "stickfigure" donk !!!!


----------



## browndog (26/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Am I abnormal in wanting to jump out of my car and smash in the back windows of the wankers who display these stickers?
> 
> View attachment 43575
> 
> ...



BribieG, you can tell me what you think of my wife _in person_ at the BABBs meeting this thursday.

stick it out and don't cry if it get's shot off.


----------



## tourist (26/1/11)

*tumbleweed*


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/11)

We have a friend in Bowen, QLD, 58 year old wild haired woman with staring eyes who goes to the nudist beach and has _n_ cats etc - because she's below retirement age she has to do work for the dole, so as there are limited community projects in such a small town the sent her to the Salvos local op shop. Her car is covered with stickers like "Wiccan bitch" and "God made this world in Her image" etc. She was refused   
Centrelink still looking for a suitable post for her  

No they don't have a cat refuge there.


----------



## browndog (26/1/11)

BribieG said:


> We have a friend in Bowen, QLD, 58 year old wild haired woman with staring eyes who goes to the nudist beach and has _n_ cats etc - because she's below retirement age she has to do work for the dole, so as there are limited community projects in such a small town the sent her to the Salvos local op shop. Her car is covered with stickers like "Wiccan bitch" and "God made this world in Her image" etc. She was refused
> Centrelink still looking for a suitable post for her
> 
> No they don't have a cat refuge there.



and your point is?


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/11)

browndog said:


> and your point is?



I'll show you my point tomorrow night 


possibly not

B) 

In fact most definitely not


----------



## yardy (26/1/11)

BribieG said:


> We have a friend in Bowen, QLD, 58 year old wild haired woman with staring eyes(snip)
> 
> Her car is covered with stickers like "Wiccan bitch" and "God made this world in Her image" etc. (snip)



I thought you were repulsed by the 'car sticker' people.


----------



## browndog (26/1/11)

yardy said:


> I thought you were repulsed by the 'car sticker' people.



I'm repulsed by the 3 pages of bile in this spastic thread. I thought BribieG had his head stuck on pretty good, seems I'm wrong.


----------



## MarkBastard (26/1/11)

Someone likes crap stickers


----------



## browndog (26/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Someone likes crap stickers



Someone hates cocks with nothing better to complain about.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (26/1/11)

hold on guys - I'm grabbing some popcorn.....


----------



## The Pope (26/1/11)

Brew in hand, looking forward to a bitch fight.......Come on ladies, get it on!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/1/11)

Yet another AHB staying on track :lol:


----------



## The Scientist (26/1/11)

Browndog: Hey Scientist. Did you see that rainbow this morning? 
Scientist: Yeah. It was huge. 
BribieG: Eh. I hate those things. 
Browndog: Nobody hates rainbows. 
Scientist: Yeah. What's there to hate about rainbows? 
BribieG: Well, you know. You'll just be sitting there, minding your own business, and they'll come marching in, and crawl up your leg, and start biting the inside of your ass, and you'll be all like, "Hey. Get out of my ass you stupid rainbows." 
Browndog: Bribie, what the hell are you talking about? 
BribieG: I'm talking about rainbows. I hate those friggin' things. 
Browndog: Rainbows are those little arches of color that show up during a rainstorm. 
BribieG: Oh. RainBOWS. Oh yeah, I like those. Those are cool. 
Browndog: What were you talking about? 
BribieG: Huh? Oh nothing. Forget it. 
Browndog: No. What marches in, crawls up your leg-... 
BribieG: Nothing. 
Browndog: ...and starts biting the inside of your ass? 
BribieG: Nothing. 

:lol:


----------



## browndog (26/1/11)

The Scientist said:


> Browndog: Hey Scientist. Did you see that rainbow this morning?
> Scientist: Yeah. It was huge.
> BribieG: Eh. I hate those things.
> Browndog: Nobody hates rainbows.
> ...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/1/11)

The Scientist said:


> Browndog: Hey Scientist. Did you see that rainbow this morning?
> Scientist: Yeah. It was huge.
> BribieG: Eh. I hate those things.
> Browndog: Nobody hates rainbows.
> ...


That is not gold

That is pure platinum


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/11)

Sorry to have confused. I actually don't mind car stickers - not the point at all - just the My family ones. SWMBO won't allow stickers, she even took off the sneaky little ones that the dealers put in the corners of the windows etc but I'd really love to get some of the Landover Baptist ones and really get up some noses B)


----------



## fraser_john (27/1/11)

The Scientist said:


> Browndog: Hey Scientist. Did you see that rainbow this morning?
> Scientist: Yeah. It was huge.
> BribieG: Eh. I hate those things.
> Browndog: Nobody hates rainbows.
> ...



I have had such a shiiite day at work.....this post fixed it all up nicely...still laughing


----------



## InCider (27/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Sorry to have confused. I actually don't mind car stickers - not the point at all - just the My family ones. SWMBO won't allow stickers, she even took off the sneaky little ones that the dealers put in the corners of the windows etc but I'd really love to get some of the Landover Baptist ones and really get up some noses B)



They have some excellent gear! A tame one for AHB


----------



## TasChris (27/1/11)

Not sure I agree with sticker hatred, however if someone was to write a 2 page rant on Ducatiboy stu's new meatball pic about the time and space it wastes then I would willingly add +1.

Gunna kill an extra two trees every time I see it 
Cheers Chris


----------



## haysie (27/1/11)

Brewjohno said:


> O'h look there's a single mother with 3 kids and a cat......



And enough $$$$`s to waste on a car sticker.. Shes mine, now to stew the cat and deal with those brats.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/1/11)

Here is another look for you Tas


----------



## Tony (27/1/11)

TasChris said:


> Not sure I agree with sticker hatred, however if someone was to write a 2 page rant on Ducatiboy stu's new meatball pic about the time and space it wastes then I would willingly add +1.



+1...... its gay!, and stupid


----------



## yardy (27/1/11)

AHB gets weirder every bloody day, invasion day is getting thrown around elsewhere.. <_<


----------



## TasChris (27/1/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Here is another look for you Tas


----------



## InCider (27/1/11)

TasChris said:


> View attachment 43653



And he would have had a grin from ear to rear.


----------



## The Pope (27/1/11)

Everytime I see that pic I wonder to myself "why he was not allowed to play with the crayons to colour it in, yet he can log into a home brew forum"


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/1/11)

Thanks everyone.
I actually read all of this thread and it was a healthy reminder of why I don't visit here as much as I used too.


----------



## seravitae (28/1/11)

on the note of annoying stickers,



Dear every girl that drives a barina/tin-can:

your freaking frangipani stickers do not make you unique, cute or funny. they just make you look like an idiot with flowers.

there, I said it. and i feel marginally better. thanks AHB!


----------



## manticle (28/1/11)

The Scientist said:


> Browndog: Hey Scientist. Did you see that rainbow this morning?
> Scientist: Yeah. It was huge.
> BribieG: Eh. I hate those things.
> Browndog: Nobody hates rainbows.
> ...


----------



## Ivan Other One (29/1/11)

Not all stickers on vehicles are totally wankerish

Across the boot on an old XE Ford sedan I owned years ago was this,

ABS BRAKES vs MY ARSE

For some reason I never had too many tailgaters.


----------



## yardy (29/1/11)

ironically ( i guess irony can be pretty ironic at times ) yesterday on the way home from a 12 hour shift straight out of hell, working in amongst super heated steam and caustic, looking forward to another night in a 3rd world camp with a bunch of stir crazy bastards that haven't been home for a month, I saw my first ever family car sticker, i was so upset i almost gave a ****.


----------



## peaky (29/1/11)

manticle said:


>




Bahahaha!!! :lol: :lol: Classic!


----------



## Bribie G (1/2/11)

Others are also now commenting: Article:

Summed it up nicely:

_Often this species of driver is also sighted with those increasingly ubiquitous "My Family" montages on the back . . . OK, so you've got a partner, you've procreated more often than is probably healthy for the national gene pool and you have two dogs. What do you want, some sort of medal?
_

I liked this reader comment:

_K of brisbane Posted at 12:17 PM Today 

absolute gold - if i see one more douchebag with those stupid my family stickers i think i may just reach out and strnagle them at the traffic lights!_

 

I wonder if K is female and if she'd like to go out for a drink with me


----------



## argon (1/2/11)

BribieG said:


> Others are also now commenting: Article:
> 
> Summed it up nicely:
> 
> ...




Migar??? is that you. I saw that earlier and had a quick scan for any of your sock puppets.


----------



## Bribie G (1/2/11)

Yes, my normal sock puppets are Migar Roth of Caboolture (German immigrant who indignantly informs Australians of their shortcomings compared to the rest of the civilised world) and Worker of Bribie (who is equally indignant about supporting losers by his tax money)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Henno (15/2/11)

There have been different generations of fuckwitisms put on cars and I can almost list them historically. 

Does anybody remember the 'REMEMBER TO BREATHE' stickers? They were either appealing to people so stupid that maybe they deserved to be removed from the gene pool anyway or women in labour and how many of them are driving themselves around town seeking medical advice from the car in front of them? At about the same time you would see, sometimes on the same car, 'I BELIEVE IN ANGELS' Congratulations on your beliefs mate.

Besides the family stick figures there is one at the moment that makes me chortle in my joy. 'AUSTRALIA, IF YOU DON'T LOVE IT, LEAVE!' The owner's of these cars are supporting something that I think is unAustralian. Every real Australian knows that if you don't love Australia it is your god given right to sit around and whinge about while not particularly doing anything about it!

How about 'AUSTRALIA, IF YOU DON'T LOVE IT HAVE A WHINGE. IF YOU CAN AFFORD TO LEAVE YOU PROBABLY HAVE A BETTER JOB THAN THE DRIVER OF THIS CAR' ?


----------



## Bribie G (15/2/11)

IF YOU DON'T LOVE THE THIRD REICH VE HAV VAYS OF MAKING YOU LEAVE - PERMANENTLY


----------



## bum (16/2/11)

MAGIC HAPPENS!!!


----------



## stew.w (16/2/11)

APES EVOLVED FROM CREATIONISTS


----------



## petesbrew (16/2/11)

"0 TO BITCH IN 2.5 SECONDS"

Usually slapped on the back hatch of a barina underneath the frangipani sticker.


----------



## Pennywise (16/2/11)

I love the numb nut's that get a massive sound system put in their car, then put the complimentary sticker from the purchase on the back window, massive Pioneer sticker. And you wonder why the thing got fuckin' knicked? Dickhead


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/2/11)

What about the 'shopping list' you see stuck on the doors of every second turbo (and more often non-turbo) import? Most times it seems to be a list of what brands are NOT installed in said car.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Bribie G (16/2/11)

Remember those "Oakley" stickers that were probably illegal as they occupied about a third of the front windscreen. At one stage there was an amusing almost identical "Wankley" sticker doing the rounds.

And what about the ridiculous chrome decals on the back of 4wd s in particular announcing stuff such as "V6 Common Rail Turbo Intercooler". Do I look like a person who could seriously give a ****?


----------



## argon (16/2/11)

Found this in the inbox this morning.

With the title:

KIWI - My Family





disclaimer: No offence to Kiwis. 















Can't be offended now... cause i said "No offence"


----------



## Pollux (16/2/11)

Supra-Jim said:


> What about the 'shopping list' you see stuck on the doors of every second turbo (and more often non-turbo) import? Most times it seems to be a list of what brands are NOT installed in said car.
> 
> Cheers SJ




How about this one instead??






Or this one for Bribie (linked due to epic picture size)


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/2/11)

Nice one Pollux.

Cheers SJ


----------



## sinkas (16/2/11)

I am almost sure Birbie has a "Fugley- thermonuclear wanker" sticker or a "Malakia Cams"


----------



## petesbrew (16/2/11)

sinkas said:


> I am almost sure Birbie has a "Fugley- thermonuclear wanker" sticker or a "Malakia Cams"


hehe, I had the Ugley - Factory Idiot one on my capella.


----------



## Lecterfan (16/2/11)

Henno said:


> 'AUSTRALIA, IF YOU DON'T LOVE IT, LEAVE!' The owner's of these cars are supporting something that I think is unAustralian.




I couldn't agree more - nevermind the fact that it is just a lazy slogan taken from the USA and someone is making money from selling it (which I think is unethical but then I am 10,000 words into the problem of libertarian rights such as free speech on relational conceptions of autonomy which undermines claim-rights in the first place). 

One of the things that makes countries like ours fantastic (well, relatively or proportionally fantastic - globally speaking [check out Egypt!]) is that instead of having to flee as a refugee, I am able to lobby, vote, campaign etc etc etc. It is precisely out of love for the country that we should strive to make it even better than it is already. "Love it or leave it" is for a very specific group of people that will eventually find themselves marginalised and wonder what happened after the paradigm shifts.

F*ck them. 

"Australia, love it and continue to take an active interest in exposing weaknesses (both legal and ethical) and outdated modes of thinking (i.e. patriarchal Enlightenment -era reliance on impossible ideals of personhood) to ensure it is the best little bloody country it can be".

Although I acknowledge that the other side has a catchier slogan.

Oh, and coopers red is much nicer than I remember it being last time I tried it. That is all.


----------



## yardy (16/2/11)

Henno said:


> that makes me chortle in my joy. 'AUSTRALIA, IF YOU DON'T LOVE IT, LEAVE!'



it's not just a slogan mate, it's a way of life.


----------



## Henno (16/2/11)

yardy said:


> it's not just a slogan mate, it's a way of life.




Nup, don't get it. If you're seriously pro this bumper sticker as Lecterfan points out above apparently it's an American way of life.


----------



## yardy (16/2/11)

Henno said:


> Nup, don't get it. If you're seriously pro this bumper sticker as Lecterfan points out above *apparently* it's an American way of life.



apparently, according to who ?

since when have the Americans had the monopoly on patriotism ?

it's not about being 'pro bumper sticker' it's about the Anzac spirit being slowly eroded away and obviously, Nup, you don't get it.


----------



## Henno (16/2/11)

Patriotism and Anzac spirit being eroded away, thank God that was explained to me. 

Here I was thinking it was redneck rhetoric. 

Standing corrected now. Where do I buy one of these patriotic stickers?


----------



## yardy (16/2/11)

Henno said:


> Patriotism and Anzac spirit being eroded away, thank God that was explained to me.
> 
> Here I was thinking it was redneck rhetoric.
> 
> Standing corrected now. Where do I buy one of these patriotic stickers?




thinking, i would never accuse you of that :lol: 

still as predictable as ever i see..


drop in for a beer one day, you remember my place, it's the block with the lynching tree and the 17 car bodies upside down on the front lawn.


----------



## Henno (16/2/11)

That's not so, I drive past it all the time, it's a lovely place with a big new fence out the front. Land line hasn't been playing up at all? I could check the pit for you.


----------



## Linz (16/2/11)

barls said:


> now they use the southern cross. so unfortunate



Ever noticed how these Southern Cross stickers when crossed form the actual point for the projectile through the rear screen, straight to the rear of the persons head??......and why do they get car stickers tattooed on their forearms?? B)


----------



## Lecterfan (16/2/11)

yardy said:


> it's about the Anzac spirit being slowly eroded away.



+1. I ummed and erred about posting, I am not trying to antagonise, I just find the topic really interesting. I acknowledge my previous post was certainly antagonistic, but it has rightly been rebutted so I have been forced to think out my stance. And I love that.

Too true, standing up for ideals, courage in the face of tyranny and overwhelming odds. A real and genuine attempt at the embodiment of freedom, a real and genuine attempt at individual liberation, not just a capitalist quagmire. The ANZAC spirit embodies all of these things as well as the notion that everyone can get a "fair go", of the little Aussie battler, of helping out those in need, standing by your mates. So what happens when, in a booming post-war economy (and then to the present day) all of these ideals come under risk from a variety of political (and I mean that in the broadest possible sense) interests? Do we just move to Canada or do we stand up and exercise the very rights and freedoms that were fought for? If we do not appreciate, respect and utilise the concept of inherent, immanent rights of the person that the diggers helped establish (and great respect to those to this very day who are still serving the nation that stands for these ideals even if the ideals are under threat and in times where their safety is challnged in ever more pernicious and deadly ways), then those rights and ideals will be eroded along with the ANZAC spirit. And these are universal ideals and rights that we can proudly say as Australians we are able to exercise and enjoy far more than most other people on the planet.

To qoute the great Bazza "the best little place in the world, no risk". 

So to a point I agree with the sentiment but unfortunately I think it is worded in such way that is _easily abused and used in place of meaningful contribution_. I also think that (if we all could really be bothered) that the slogan is American in origin and that a great deal of their libertarian notions came from France, and arguably it is dogmatic misconstrual (e.g. quoting "right to bear arms" but leaving out "a well regulated militia being necassary to the security of a free state") of the revolutionary ideals of northern Europe anyway. "Don't tread on me" meant something once, but it is now verging on hypocritical.

"Australia" is a huge term with a heap of semantics and it doesn't just mean Government, but the ideals that make this country great are the same ones that allows me to say with great pride I am a patriotic Australian, and I love this country enough to voice my opinion if I think the policy-makers are getting it wrong.

The knee-jerk stuff on tv from the USA isn't patriotism. Patriotism by definition is to do with defending rights, rights are based on concepts of justice and justice by it's very nature is tied to ethics and morality. I like my morality served on a steaming hot bed of logic and reasoning, not a crusty bread roll of religious dogma.


Anyway, big posts don't get read and that is just my opinion, I respect all others and as an Australian whose state has formally adopted a charter of indivdual rights derived from the UDHR I respect and support everyone's freedom to have a well considered and informed opinion about whatever they like. :icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey (16/2/11)

argon said:


> Found this in the inbox this morning.
> 
> With the title:
> 
> ...







Sorry...couldn't help it h34r:


----------



## Henno (16/2/11)

I'd forgotten about this cracker, 'I shoot and I vote' 

This has strayed from the OP. Let's start a new thread! Yay!


----------



## Zizzle (17/2/11)

It wasn't so long ago there was the cultural cringe, and being patriotic was down-right un-Australian (tall poppies, modesty and all that).

Kid's these days have a sense of patriotism imported from US TV shows.

Sounds like some old blokes have forgotten too.


----------



## Dave70 (17/2/11)

I love my country as much as the next Australian.
Unless the _next_ Australian has one of these stuck on his / her rear window.






...makes me ashamed to be card carrying National Socialist sometimes..


----------



## bum (17/2/11)

Yeah, they're pretty horrible.


----------



## Rurik (17/2/11)

My personal fav/hate is "The Goddess is Dancing" I have allways wanted on that said "The Goddess is Dancing & people are stuffing money down her bra!"


----------



## argon (17/2/11)

dirty hippies


----------



## sinkas (17/2/11)

Dave70 said:


> I love my country as much as the next Australian.
> Unless the _next_ Australian has one of these stuck on his / her rear window.
> 
> 
> ...




I know of a Maori Kiwi with one of these on her car, v fkin sad


----------



## Dave70 (17/2/11)

^^A *Kiwi* has that on her car?

Wow.

That must be the most ironic thing in the history of ironic things..


----------



## spog (17/2/11)

i have a sticker that i have yet to put on my ute.it reads,
"i am as confused as a baby in a topless bar".
is this permisable.......cheers.......spog........


----------



## bum (17/2/11)

Not many will have seen these but around here you see "I <3 Frankston" stickers on the back windows of far too many cars. Every time I see such a vehicle parked somewhere I wish I had a razor blade to cleanly remove the "ston" from the end in the hope that they never notice.


----------



## Dave70 (18/2/11)

bum said:


> Not many will have seen these but around here you see "I <3 Frankston" stickers on the back windows of far too many cars. Every time I see such a vehicle parked somewhere I wish I had a razor blade to cleanly remove the "ston" from the end in the hope that they never notice.



I know nothing of Frankston, but I've heard a few stand up comics take the piss.

Is this what they are alluding to?


If so, Frankston has a few 'sister city's' in NSW..


----------



## WarmBeer (18/2/11)

Dave70 said:


> I love my country as much as the next Australian.
> Unless the _next_ Australian has one of these stuck on his / her rear window.
> 
> ...makes me ashamed to be card carrying National Socialist sometimes..


More appropriate when the sticker has been modified...


----------



## Dave70 (18/2/11)

WarmBeer said:


> More appropriate when the sticker has been modified...
> 
> View attachment 44142



Don't worry WB.

Chris Bowen and the federal government will have all us 'racists' joining hands and skipping merrily down the lane faster than you can say:


----------



## Paul H (18/2/11)

I have 



on my car & it is the only sticker other than the obligatory rego & service stickers. I wanted to put a sticker that said "I'm a dickhead that blindly follows the pack & would jump off a bridge if someone else mentioned it or I thought it would make me look cool", but as they say a picture tells a thousand words.

Another of my pet hates is those coloured "wanker bands" that althletes & non athletes wear on their wrists to enhance their "performance". Together with man cuddling, chest & shoulder bumping I have grave fears for mankind.

Cheers


Paul


----------



## bconnery (18/2/11)

Anzac Spirt?
Isn't that doing someone else's dirty work and getting shat on for it?


----------



## Josh (18/2/11)

I'm thinking of getting some stick on bullet holes, cos I'm gangsta and whatnot.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/11)




----------



## Pollux (18/2/11)

Speaking of stick on bullet holes, I passed a station wagon today that had a stuck on fake cricket ball like this

Made me look twice.


----------



## Henno (18/2/11)

Surely we could get this one changed to Welcome to Australia.


----------



## InCider (18/2/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> View attachment 44150



You're a beautiful man Stu.  Great work.


----------



## Lecterfan (18/2/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> View attachment 44150




Now, the world don't move to the beat of just one drum, 
What might be right for you, may not be right for some. 
A man is born, he's a man of means. 
Then along come two, they got nothing but their jeans. 

But they got, Different Strokes. 
It takes, Different Strokes. 
It takes, Different Strokes to move the world. 

Everybody's got a special kind of story 
Everybody finds a way to shine, 
It don't matter that you got not alot 
So what, 
They'll have theirs, and you'll have yours, and I'll have mine. 
And together we'll be fine.... 

Because it takes, Different Strokes to move the world. 
Yes it does. 
It takes, Different Strokes to move the world.


----------



## InCider (18/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Now, the world don't move to the beat of just one drum,
> What might be right for you, may not be right for some.
> A man is born, he's a man of means.
> Then along come two, they got nothing but their jeans.
> ...



Whatchootalkin'aboutwillis?


----------



## Henno (18/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Now, the world don't move to the beat of just one drum,
> What might be right for you, may not be right for some.
> A man is born, he's a man of means.
> Then along come two, they got nothing but their jeans.
> ...




Now there's a bumper sticker! 

Nice sig Lecterfan


----------



## bum (19/2/11)

Henno said:


> View attachment 44153
> 
> Surely we could get this one changed to Welcome to Australia.


I was in a fish and chip shop the other day. This fish and chip shop is owned by a Chinese family (let's avoid me having opened a can of worms here and just admit that, yes, many of the new Chinese FnC shops just don't get it). Anyway, so the bogan next to me says, quite loudly, "This is fucken Austraya. Talken Chinese!" so, as is my want, I give him the 'oh, were you talking to me' face and said "Hey?" and he says "Talken fucken Chinese!" and gestures at them with his face. So I say "Well, they're Chinese - that's what they talk" and thankfully that put the matter to bed.

That story didn't really go anywhere, did it? 

I like stories.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/2/11)

bum said:


> I was in a fish and chip shop the other day. This fish and chip shop is owned by a Chinese family (let's avoid me having opened a can of worms here and just admit that, yes, many of the new Chinese FnC shops just don't get it). Anyway, so the bogan next to me says, quite loudly, "This is fucken Austraya. Talken Chinese!" so, as is my want, I give him the 'oh, were you talking to me' face and said "Hey?" and he says "Talken fucken Chinese!" and gestures at them with his face. So I say "Well, they're Chinese - that's what they talk" and thankfully that put the matter to bed.


Racism never changes. 20 years ago he would have been saying "Talken fucken Greek!".

By god I miss having a greek FnC shop owner. That's a culture that knows the secret art behind dropping a piece of flake in hot oil.


----------



## yardy (19/2/11)

i don't believe you've had FnC until you've experienced it in the UK, a few pints and then chips and curry sauce for the walk home, too many pints and you can end up looking like you've been chroming orange paint on account of the curry sauce..

they talk pommy up there btw.


----------



## gregs (19/2/11)

BribieG said:


> Am I abnormal in wanting to jump out of my car and smash in the back windows of the wankers who display these stickers?
> 
> View attachment 43575
> 
> ...



They left out the family benefit payment $$. :angry:


----------



## Lecterfan (19/2/11)

Henno said:


> Now there's a bumper sticker!
> 
> Nice sig Lecterfan




haha right back at ya...the original "making love in a canoe" skit, isn't that right Bruce?


----------



## Shed101 (19/2/11)

Lecterfan said:


> haha right back at ya...the original "making love in a canoe" skit, isn't that right Bruce?


I think you'll find Monty Python only did 'sketches' ... Yanks do 'skits' ... in their canoes, far too close to water. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (20/2/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Racism never changes. 20 years ago he would have been saying "Talken fucken Greek!".
> 
> By god I miss having a greek FnC shop owner. That's a culture that knows the secret art behind dropping a piece of flake in hot oil.



My in-laws are retired Greek take away shop owners. You couldn't get more Oz if you tried. The shop was near Warwick Farm racecourse for years, got all the inside goss from the jockeys and trainers.

Now they just cook up a storm for family dinners :icon_drool2:


----------



## browndog (20/2/11)

Scraped the my family stickers off the misuss car this morning in case some deranged nutbag sees it in a parking lot, gets all upset and decides to run a key down the side to make themselves feel better.


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

That's a coincidence! I just got a new set of keys cut today so they are extra sharp. Small world, huh?


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/11)

yardy said:


> i don't believe you've had FnC until you've experienced it in the UK, a few pints and then chips and curry sauce for the walk home, too many pints and you can end up looking like you've been chroming orange paint on account of the curry sauce..
> 
> they talk pommy up there btw.



Got the recipe for that sauce? Mate I'm dribbling down to my navel at the memory of that stuff. Dip the big soft pommy chip (potatoes are very different there, King Edwards or something and very sweet tasting compared to Aussie spuds). Dip and eat. hmmm. dip and eat the next one..........hmmmm dip and eat the next one as your nose runs and your eyes water. hmmmmmmmmmmmm :icon_drool2:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/2/11)

browndog said:


> Scraped the my family stickers off the misuss car this morning in case some deranged nutbag sees it in a parking lot, gets all upset and decides to run a key down the side to make themselves feel better.




prob someone on here :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (23/2/11)

im guilty of these...  

[edit] before you have to ask.. the second one in the long one is Durian, a Thai fruit that smells quite rank but quite nice fried.. damn but it does smell 'orrible until it is fried though :blink:


----------



## bum (23/2/11)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...ST2008061502199


----------



## Josh (24/2/11)

I must admit, for a while I was running the Dick-tation bumper sticker that came with the Summer Heights High dvd.

For now there's nothing, but my Parramatta Eels member sticker will be on soon. I won't be driving to Bulldogs games.


----------



## schooey (4/3/11)

bum said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...ST2008061502199







I saw this in the traffic and thought of this article and snapped a pretty poor quality iPhone pic... when I read it I thought to myself there was probably a time in my much immature youth where if this person had cut me off and glared with contempt I would have made it my business to seek some revenge...

I'm glad I found life and am aging with at least a little bit of limited wisdom.....

If you can't read it, it says "I drive this way just to piss you off"


----------



## Sinfathisar (6/3/11)

My personal hatred is reserved for the people that put the following sticker on their car :
I am The Stig.


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/11)

And what about those Pornstar stickers? haven't seen one for a while - neighbour had one when I lived in Redcliffe. 
Was at the pool with the kids and he was there as well and I clocked him in the showers


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## WarmBeer (7/3/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> My personal hatred is reserved for the people that put the following sticker on their car :
> I am The Stig.


Unless, of course, the car really is being driven by Ben Collins...


----------



## Henno (7/3/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Unless, of course, the car really is being driven by Ben Collins...



Shouldn't Ben Collin's sticker read "I _was_ the Stig" ?


----------



## bum (7/3/11)

BribieG said:


> And what about those Pornstar stickers? haven't seen one for a while - neighbour had one when I lived in Redcliffe.
> Was at the pool with the kids and he was there as well and I clocked him in the showers
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahaha


Pornstar was a brand of skate clothing. They still do make clothes but they don't seem to be attached to boarding anymore - or popular in any way.

I'll let the rest pass without comment... :unsure:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/11)

I am an unemployed pornstar :icon_cheers:


----------



## DUANNE (7/3/11)

i had never seen one of these family stickers in my life till this thread came up, now it seems like every third or fourth car has one on the back window. i was much happier in ignorant bliss i must say


----------



## schooey (7/3/11)

BribieG said:


> ...he was there as well and I clocked him in the showers



:huh:

Define 'clocked'

:unsure:


----------



## Henno (7/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Was at the pool with the kids and he was there as well and I clocked him in the showers


I too am interested in what you did with said neighbour in the showers?


----------



## goomboogo (7/3/11)

Henno said:


> I too am interested in what you did with said neighbour in the showers?



I have no interest in what he did with his neighbour in the shower.


----------



## bum (7/3/11)

schooey said:


> Define 'clocked'


Here's hoping it doesn't involve anyone's "dial".


----------



## schooey (7/3/11)

Or seconds...


----------



## bum (7/3/11)

Over 9000 internets to you, sir.


----------



## schooey (7/3/11)

Awesome...I'll hang I'm on the wall next to my bel air'd trophy


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/11)

Clocked in the sense of viewing someone by surprise when they don't expect to see you there. (possibly different Pom usage) - and no he wasn't happy either


----------



## staggalee (9/3/11)

Stop talking in riddles......... he had a small dick, is that what you`re saying?


----------



## schooey (20/3/11)

On a recent trip to the southern end of the state...




Mad Bitch, Magical and a P Plate; The trifecta!


----------



## petesbrew (26/10/11)

http://smh.drive.com.au/motor-news/despite...1025-1mi8j.html

Bribie is not alone with his hate.


----------



## Dave70 (26/10/11)

Have we sunk so low that we need stickers and personalized soft drink bottles to justify our existence?
What ever happened to 'I think, therefore I am'?


----------



## Fish13 (26/10/11)

I have 2 on my roadie.


One is M1 300 club and the other is my member sticker to RecFishwest.

You queensland people should know what the M1 300 club is all about?


----------



## drsmurto (26/10/11)

News articles on alternative my family stickers - Link

Or the Creepy Uncle stickers

Are my family stickers just the logical extension of personalised number plates and frangipani stickers?


----------



## bum (26/10/11)

Dave70 said:


> Have we sunk so low that we need stickers and personalized soft drink bottles to justify our existence?
> What ever happened to 'I think, therefore I am'?


What has disappointed me more than 10% of my Facebook friends posting pictures of these bottles when they find them with their names on them (before you start, my Facebook only has people I actually know and socialise with on it) is how many people respond to those posts jealous that they can't find one with their name on it. It still has the same poison inside it, guys. Let it go.

But even more annoying than all of that is that the first thing I noticed is that Coke aren't using their normal font or the exact same colour red for this promotion. The only reason to do this is to protect their trademark. Because, you know, I'm going to make a claim against them as part owner of their intellectual property because they used their font on my christian name.

See how mad I am? I posted!


----------



## Dave70 (26/10/11)

bum said:


> The only reason to do this is to protect their trademark. Because, you know, I'm going to make a claim against them as part owner of their intellectual property because they used their font on my christian name.
> 
> See how mad I am? I posted!



I'll make a risky assumption that Bum actually isn't your Christian name.

More's the pity. Cos I'd love to see a class action filed against coke for unpaid royalties by people named Bum.

Or conversely, claiming damages for emotional distress and / or discrimination due to no labels with Bum printed on them.


----------



## bconnery (26/10/11)

Dave70 said:


> Have we sunk so low that we need stickers and personalized soft drink bottles to justify our existence?
> What ever happened to 'I think, therefore I am'?



That would require people to think...


----------



## Gar (26/10/11)

I work in a sign shop and run www.stickercentral.com.au (bet you thought that was going to be a porkspin link didn't you!) you wouldn't believe what some people want on their cars.... Fat **** Cab, S2PID, 4 Sluts, The hardest thing about owning a jeep is telling your parents your gay, colonel sanders.

My favourite ones are the people that come in and say "whats your most popular sticker, I'll get that one"

Then you get people that want things like this and you just cringe :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (26/10/11)

Gar said:


> I work in a sign shop and run www.stickercentral.com.au (bet you thought that was going to be a porkspin link didn't you!) you wouldn't believe what some people want on their cars.... Fat **** Cab, S2PID, 4 Sluts, The hardest thing about owning a jeep is telling your parents your gay, colonel sanders.
> 
> My favourite ones are the people that come in and say "whats your most popular sticker, I'll get that one"
> 
> Then you get people that want things like this and you just cringe :lol:


"Too much metal for just one hand"... nice!


----------



## drsmurto (26/10/11)

Gar said:


> I work in a sign shop and run www.stickercentral.com.au (bet you thought that was going to be a porkspin link didn't you!) you wouldn't believe what some people want on their cars.... Fat **** Cab, S2PID, 4 Sluts, The hardest thing about owning a jeep is telling your parents your gay, colonel sanders.
> 
> My favourite ones are the people that come in and say "whats your most popular sticker, I'll get that one"
> 
> Then you get people that want things like this and you just cringe :lol:



Did you point out that ass is a donkey? Or did you think there was no point.


----------



## Gar (26/10/11)

Believe me I tried to steer him away from the design but it's kind of like telling a half witted child not to stick his tongue in the mosquito zapper, he's going to do it no matter what you say.


----------



## Clutch (26/10/11)

Hey my Family stickers contrast nicely with my DC, Dainese and Ironlak stickers.


----------



## pk.sax (26/10/11)

Gar said:


> ... The hardest thing about owning a jeep is telling your parents your gay...



I don't usually have a rear windscreen B) 

Besides that, I've not yet ventured to check out the new truck of a colleague (who is actually a great bloke!!!) because I can guarantee he has one of those damn stickers on his'
My boss has his family + son's girlfriend on his' ffs!!!!!!


----------



## Gar (28/10/11)

Just made one for my good mate Dan


----------



## spog (28/10/11)

yeah,now thats a sticker..cheers.......spog.............


Gar said:


> Just made one for my good mate Dan


----------



## spog (28/10/11)

actually where can i get one,could have some fun with it.....cheers.....spog...


spog said:


> yeah,now thats a sticker..cheers.......spog.............


----------



## Gar (29/10/11)

The link was on the text spog 

I had a woman come in the workshop a while ago with a little 8 or 9 year old girl in tow.... "I want a sticker, how much"..... "have you got anything in mind that you'd like"..... "yeah"..... "mother fuckin' bitch"..... "mother fuckin bitch?".... "yeah".... "ok"


----------



## peaky (30/10/11)

I'd never seen a 'my family' sticker until I read this thread. Now I see the bloody things everywhere. Maybe this thread somehow made them more popular....?


----------



## darrenhayes (16/8/20)

What a thread. Remember it well, EFFIN HILARIOUS, the good old forum days of baiting laughing and having a beer. Top posts for mine are the Scientist, Browndog, BribieG ”rainbows” about page 4. Gold medal.
Silver #74 Happy Vlad 
Bronze #165 The ever affable unpredictable hilarious Bum


----------



## Chods1 (17/8/20)

NO I think that it's


Bribie G said:


> Am I abnormal in wanting to jump out of my car and smash in the back windows of the wankers who display these stickers?
> 
> View attachment 43575
> 
> ...


 the work of a standard suburban Wanker.


----------

